# discharge stains underwear yellow??



## lauralora

hey girls 

ive had increased discharge since falling pregnant, its a white milky colour when i wipe with tissue, so today to stop me feeling uncomfortable, i decided to wear a pad so i wouldnt feel wet, when i checked the pad after a few hours it was stained pale yellow, so i wiped but again the discharge was white, why could it be staining yellow?
i dont have any infections apart from mild Bacterial Vaginosis which isnt classed as an infection and doctor said its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Beadette

I wouldn't read to much into this hun. When I have milky discharge that sometimes has a yellowy tinge to it when dried. I'm sure its nothing to worry about but if you feel you need your mind putting at rest then go to your GP xx


----------



## Heidi84

hi Laura,

How many weeks pregnant are you? I am 5 weeks now and i have the same thing. I read a little in some pregnancy books i have home and they say it is normal unless it is green or smth smelly. Don't stress just enjoy this time :)


----------



## ellahstruts

Hi hun,yellow coloured discharge is perfectly normal,mine has ranged from yellow, white and pale green and i am infection free as swabs have shown... i would not agree with the doc regarding BV though? any vaginal infection needs clearing up before it gets worse, especially in pregnancy x


----------



## MrsVenn

Laura, hun, you're panicking again...it's absolutely fine! Nice and normal, your body's just having a 'spring clean' so to speak. 

Mine has been yellow, white, consistency of milk, consistency of jelly and I've even had rusty orange stringy EWCM type stuff too, it's fine honestly. 

As long as nothing stings, itches, smells, you're doing just fine :) :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

MrsVenn said:


> Laura, hun, you're panicking again...it's absolutely fine! Nice and normal, your body's just having a 'spring clean' so to speak.
> 
> Mine has been yellow, white, consistency of milk, consistency of jelly and I've even had rusty orange stringy EWCM type stuff too, it's fine honestly.
> 
> As long as nothing stings, itches, smells, you're doing just fine :) :hugs:



lol ohh god even the people on the internet no how panicky i am :haha: can u imagine me in real life ? haha
thanks for all advice, and to whoever mentioned, i have cream for the Bacterial Vaginosis x


----------



## MrsVenn

lauralora said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> Laura, hun, you're panicking again...it's absolutely fine! Nice and normal, your body's just having a 'spring clean' so to speak.
> 
> Mine has been yellow, white, consistency of milk, consistency of jelly and I've even had rusty orange stringy EWCM type stuff too, it's fine honestly.
> 
> As long as nothing stings, itches, smells, you're doing just fine :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> lol ohh god even the people on the internet no how panicky i am :haha: can u imagine me in real life ? haha
> thanks for all advice, and to whoever mentioned, i have cream for the Bacterial Vaginosis xClick to expand...

Lol, don't be silly! We're all in the same boat! I had a scare last week and have been told by everyone, if you're not bleeding bright red blood, it's all ok. My midwife even said to me that I'll be saying "what the hell is that?!" a lot over the next 7 months, lol! 

Why don't you start a journal? I've found it helps with getting my panicky thoughts down :hugs:


----------



## vixta

Two words for you hun..... panty liners!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah past few days i've had my knickers stained with yellowy discharge 
been wearing pantyliners
i'm finding early pregnancy rather gross lol


----------



## minimoo90

hey i had the same, for the last 3 weeks :)
dw thin it's meant to be the womb cleaning itself :)


----------



## Klandagi

I'm 5 weeks and have noticed when I wipe it's slightly yellow tinged which according to books and internet is completely normal and nothing to worry about. I know I have no infections at all... but I agree that any infection needs to be cleared up ASAP. Rest your head dear it'll be ok. Oh the wonders of the pregnant body.


----------



## lauralora

i had swabs and everything done last week, they said no infection present, so must just be a pregnant thing lol


----------



## ready4lullaby

Ok, so I've been having this too--along with unbearable acne. I took a pregy test this morning and it had a really super faint line where it would be positive. I'm hoping it means I'm pregy! Even if I do have to have really gross stuff happen in the mean time. Lol


----------



## whigfield

I have this too! Nothing like some yellow, creamy/milky CM to make you feel sexy is there? :haha:


----------



## SiBelle

vixta said:


> Two words for you hun..... panty liners!!!

Yup, it's normal and panty liners will be your best friend... for a while. Even after the birth


----------



## babyplease81

I've read yellow is a good sign.. it means your progesterone is high, which is what you want in pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## misspriss

Yeah there is a reason I have alot of dark colored undies. Panty liners tend to irritate my lady junk though, so I don't use them.


----------

